# The World Is Ending Saturday.



## Nujui (May 18, 2011)

Been plastered all over the news, saying that this Saturday the world is going to end. So, what's your thoughts on it?

Mine: They're gonna look like total idiots in a couple of days.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 18, 2011)

I've masturbated enough, I'm ready to die.  But if the world keeps spinning on Sunday, I'll keep whacking.


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2011)

It means they're announcing The World Ends With You 2.  I can't wait.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> It means they're announcing The World Ends With You 2.  I can't wait.


THIS.

Now truly, wasnt the end of the world programmed to 2012? [irony]


----------



## GameWinner (May 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> It means they're announcing The World Ends With You 2.  I can't wait.


Epic post is epic!


----------



## Nujui (May 18, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the mayons.

This is about one priest some how finding the date in the bible somehow. And people believe him.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

Source to the whole story? xD

Could you somehow post the source somehow that the somehow priest somehow said somehow the world was going to end somehow in saturday and that he somehow found it on the bible somehow?


----------



## Devin (May 18, 2011)

Meh. I've heard many stories.

-The world will be destroyed from a powerful earthquake, that'll spread throughout the world.

-May 21st starts the resurrection of Christ. Bad events will happen leading into October, in which will end with hail on fire.

My take: Nothing.


----------



## Law (May 18, 2011)

I hope Christ gets resurrected just so I can sucker punch him in the gut mid conversation.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Just tell them to shut the f--- up!


----------



## Nujui (May 18, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> Source to the whole story? xD
> 
> Could you somehow post the source somehow that the somehow priest somehow said somehow the world was going to end somehow in saturday and that he somehow found it on the bible somehow?


If you type in "The world is ending on may 21" you'll find many pages about it.

But I'll just put one random source too it the story.
Sauce.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

OH NOES!

i gotta finish Phoenix Wright : Ace Attorney!

and many other games

@offtopic: are there any sequels or prequels to PW: AA?


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> OH NOES!
> 
> i gotta finish Phoenix Wright : Ace Attorney!
> 
> ...


O_O
YES!
In order:
Sequels:
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Justice for All
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Tials and Tribulations (You'll love this one)
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Spin-Offs:
Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth
Gyakuten Kenji 2 (Sequel to the above, never translated)


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

let me just say this



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> But Family Radio interprets one day as 1000 years making seven days equal 7000 years and since there was no year zero (hence, the minus one), we arrive at 4990 + 2011 - 1 = 7000 a.k.a. this year.



so... One day = 1000 years? how is that? XD


----------



## Nujui (May 18, 2011)

I guess in religious terms the guy is spouting nonsense. If I remember correctly, the bible said that no one will know when the world is gonna end.


----------



## haflore (May 18, 2011)

Two sequels to Phoenix Wright, then Apollo Justice, and finally Miles Edgeworth. There's also Ghost Trick which is made by the same lot. 

Nah, world ends when I get bored. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't think anything is gonna happen.

Edit: thanks machomuu.


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> Two sequels to Phoenix Wright, then Apollo Justice, and finally Miles Edgeworth. There's also Ghost Trick which I is made by the same lot.
> 
> Nah, world ends when I get bored.
> 
> ...


Miles Edgeworth is a Spin-off.  The first one takes place during Justice For All and Trials and Tribulations as well as before all of the games.  Don't know about the second one.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

any more PW sequels programmed? i started playing this a couple of days ago, and i gotta say... i love this game xD


----------



## Recorderdude (May 18, 2011)

Harvey birdman for PS2, Wii and PSP plays LIKE phoenix wright and is made by capcom, but it's more of a parody of the series than anything. It's also an adult swim cartoon adaptation.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 18, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> let me just say this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a christian, but I think it's mentioned in the Bible the One day with the Lord is equal to one thousand years of ours. Or was that in the Qur'an? Anyways, I call bullshit on this. Even according to the Bible, the world won't end before a series of very specific events have happened(i.e. The second coming of the Christ) and none of them have happened. Hence, the world shall not end this weekend.


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> any more PW sequels programmed? i started playing this a couple of days ago, and i gotta say... i love this game xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Other than those, a Gyakuten Saiban 5 (Ace Attorney 5) hasn't been confirmed, but there is Phoenix Wright vs. Professor Layton which was announced for the 3DS, though it likely won't be translated.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

hmmm

nice!! so im playing the very 1st game of PW? xD guess, it was a MUST PLAY game, but i just found about it some time ago xD

Apollo Justice, who is the protagonist? Phoenix? or is it another one?


----------



## Ikki (May 18, 2011)

I'm going to the cinema on sunday so, no.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 18, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> Apollo Justice, who is the protagonist? Phoenix? or is it another one?



Apollo Justice.


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> hmmm
> 
> nice!! so im playing the very 1st game of PW? xD guess, it was a MUST PLAY game, but i just found about it some time ago xD
> 
> Apollo Justice, who is the protagonist? Phoenix? or is it another one?


The protagonist in Apollo Justice is Apollo Justice.  It takes place at least 7 years after Trials an Tribulations and other than the spin-offs it is the only game where the protagonist isn't Phoenix Wright, but I don't want to spoil anything so that's all I'll tell you.

Anyway, we should probably get back on topic.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 18, 2011)

I see, that makes sense really xD

By the way, i'll have to play through them all 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im really enjoying it xD

by the way!!



Spoiler



WHY DID THEY HAD TO KILL MIA?!!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Necron (May 18, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> MaxNuker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you are not getting on topic


----------



## Tanas (May 18, 2011)

Second coming of Christ? there was never a first.


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Second coming of Christ? there was never a first.


Tanas...really?  Can't you keep that in the other thread?


----------



## Tanas (May 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?, this is what all this May 21st shit is all about.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 19, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Second coming of Christ? there was never a first.



We get it, you're atheist.


----------



## azntiger (May 19, 2011)

My schools been like crazy after people said we're all going to die. I call bullshit. In fact I made a bet with everyone I saw who said "THE WORLDS GOING TO END?!" I bet them 10 dollars that the world won't end. And if it _does_ I'll be dead so either way I won't lose money, but I might gain some money


----------



## KendoKhan (May 19, 2011)

Its not the end of the world the pastor "crazy dude" is saying the "rapture" is gonna happen, not the bioshock one but the one were all the Christians who are true believers get whisked away by God before the tribulation aka the world going to shit big time leading up to Armageddon aka WWIII...not that i believe this guy, besides nobody knows if this is an actual biblical event some say the Christians get taken first, others say they stay with everyone and get taken at the end of it all...nobody sure its just how you look at it/interpret it. on a crazy side note look up Elenin comet on youtube thats alot more scary and real than this.....


----------



## jamesaa (May 19, 2011)

So that's what all this nonsense was about, meh.

If it does happen Saturday I likely won't notice until Monday evening when i leave for work and see the sky on fire/zombies wandering the streets on fire/four very dead looking blokes on angry horses, on fire.


----------



## Snailface (May 19, 2011)

What I would love to see is an interview with these folks on the 22nd.
It'd be funny to hear all the pathetic justifying and backpedaling about being wrong.


----------



## Tanas (May 19, 2011)

If you would like to read the source of this nonsense here it is.

http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/outreach/tracts/may21/


----------



## s4mid4re (May 19, 2011)

well... I don't really care, but what's wrong if the world ends and what's good if the world doesn't end?


----------



## Pyrmon (May 19, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Second coming of Christ? there was never a first.


Atheist or not, Jesus did exist and is considered the Christ. So STFU. By the way, not christian.


----------



## Cuelhu (May 19, 2011)

Kino no Tabi episode 3, "Land of Prophecies -We No The Future-". Are shops already giving goods for free?


----------



## Tanas (May 19, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you can give me evidence of Jesus existence outside of the bible, then you STFU.


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though I'm not an atheist I am gonna have to agree with you (though the STFU was not necessary).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> MaxNuker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already proven false.

Also, same with the 2012 thing, that was proven false too.


----------



## Law (May 19, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's right here on this slice of toast!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 19, 2011)

Fallout IRL ? Bring it on "god"!


----------



## Nujui (May 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I just wanted others opinion on it. I knew it was false right when I heard.


----------



## Devin (May 19, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler











I win?


----------



## Slyakin (May 19, 2011)

Guys, please, please, PLEASE don't start that shit again. It'll lock yet another thread. Please, just be civilized.

On topic, people know that the Gregorian calender isn't accurate, so how can we just spout some random math and say that the world's gonna end?

And if it does, at least I read up on my zombie hunting skills.


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Guys, please, please, PLEASE don't start that shit again. It'll lock yet another thread. Please, just be civilized.
> 
> On topic, people know that the Gregorian calender isn't accurate, so how can we just spout some random math and say that the world's gonna end?
> 
> And if it does, at least I read up on my zombie hunting skills.


If there were Zombies I doubt they wouldn't be civilized at least slightly.


----------



## pinesal (May 19, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus is in the Qur'an too.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 19, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> let me just say this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to be guessing that it didn't take 7 years to create everything (right, IMO), but 7000 (Still a few hundred trillion years off).

@Pinesal
Not according to tons of morons. Also, that doesn't prove shit.

Also, even if their math is right, which it isn't, they aren't accounting for leap years. By this date it's passed.

EDIT: Some atheists are having a sexy party at Dorky's arcade. I wanna go TT_TT


----------



## .Chris (May 19, 2011)

First it was 2001, then 2012, and now this Saturday?! What is this?!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1978
> 
> Camping declares to his Alameda Church that the rapture would occur in the fall of 1978. [unconfirmed]
> 1988
> ...



My final take? There has always been date setters.... These people just want attention and money. "But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only." If he is so confident, Why is he still accepting cash donations?


----------



## pinesal (May 19, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> MaxNuker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You asked for evidence, not proof.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 19, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> First it was 2001, then 2012, and now this Saturday?! What is this?!




It was actually 2000 with Y2K. I never even heard of the 2001 prediction.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 19, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> First it was 2001, then 2012, and now this Saturday?! What is this?!


It's madness. I love seeing people freak on things such as this.


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right?  Can't wait for 2012.


----------



## sergster1 (May 19, 2011)

Here's some food for thought. The guy says that the earthquakes will go off at 6 am... PER TIME ZONE. Now lets think for a moment.
1. Time is a human invention
2. Time ZONES are a human invention
3. God is perfect. Why is he following imperfect human inventions
4. God prolly has a gold and diamond studded G-Shock
5. How does an imperfect human find the perfect time system aka the RIGHT time system.
6. The guy making this up does not have a gold and diamond studded G-Shock

End of story


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (May 19, 2011)

IMO, this is alot of BS.

Why are worrying about stuff that will never happen?
Everyone just need to take a chill pill and relax.

May 21st...Ooooo, I am scared....Yeah, the weather man is predicting rain. That means it's the end of the world??

I want everyone to just laugh at these "Experts" on May 22nd.

/rant


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 19, 2011)

I will not accept the world ending before i find true love/discover magic. BUT i will accept 2012 as the end. That said, this is utter BS.


----------



## Thaddeus_Twain (May 19, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prove that you exist.


----------



## bt52694 (May 19, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> I see, that makes sense really xD
> 
> By the way, i'll have to play through them all 1st
> 
> ...


by the way!!

WHY DID YOU SPOIL A PART OF THIS GAME FOR ME?!!!!?!?!?!?

But seriously, not everyone has played Phoenix Wright and you just ruined a part of the story for me and anyone else who hasn't played it.

Not to mention that this topic had nothing to do with Phoenix Wright and you didn't even have the courtesy to put a spoiler warning.

Good job, champ.


----------



## Forstride (May 19, 2011)

Why is it always negative, stupid Christianity-related stories like these that make headlines?  Why can't it ever be anything normal, or positive?  All this does is continue to give us Christians a bad name.  *sigh*

I don't believe it's going to happen, my family doesn't believe it's going to happen, and no other Christians we know believe it's going to happen.  The whole thing was started by one guy from what I know, who's apparently made a bunch of other phony doomsday predictions that never came true, seeing as we're still here.

People who buy into this stuff and claim to be Christians really don't have that much faith if they're blindly believing this guy.


----------



## Tanas (May 19, 2011)

Thaddeus_Twain said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you don't take offence to what I'm about to ask you... but are you mentally challenged?


----------



## VashTS (May 19, 2011)

the guy who made this prediction is correct.  he's been predicting the end of the world on multiple occasions.


----------



## Thaddeus_Twain (May 19, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Thaddeus_Twain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it; I didn't take offense at all. Clearly my question and the concept behind it went right over your head, and subsequent dialogue with you would proof frivolous. Rest assured you didn't, nor could ever, offend me. It was nice talking with you. Not really; I found it dull. But at least I was polite.


----------



## Tanas (May 19, 2011)

Thaddeus_Twain said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, enlighten me at what you were really trying to get at by asking me that ridiculous question? because you have me confused now.


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> the guy who made this prediction is correct.  he's been predicting the end of the world on multiple occasions.


You should be happy.  If it were the en of the world, then your name may become a real person.


----------



## chyyran (May 19, 2011)

First 2012, now this Saturday..

It's NOT HAPPENING PEOPLE



			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> It means they're announcing The World Ends With You 2.  I can't wait.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 19, 2011)

The guy just hates all people and wants everyone to die, before he dies himself.  He just wants attention.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 19, 2011)

Ohhh I'm so damn tired of these end-of-the-world theories. 
Just flush it all away and be done with it.


I'll leave this thread open, but for the love of god (or lack thereof) enough derailing!


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 19, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> First 2012, now this Saturday..
> 
> It's NOT HAPPENING PEOPLE
> 
> ...



Don't forget 2015!


----------



## Tanas (May 19, 2011)

The first person to correctly guess the date that the world is actually going to end, is going to be famous.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 19, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The first person to correctly guess the date that the world is actually going to end, is going to be famous.


Not really, since we won't know if he's right until the day he guessed comes. And if he's right, then we'll all be dead. He won't have much fame unless we all resurrect as zombies.


----------



## m3rox (May 19, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'll get a wikipedia entry.  If some advanced race comes along after we're all long gone, he'll be famous.


----------



## Tanas (May 19, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorua (May 19, 2011)

Bullshit. Not everyone in the world is Christian so it's just stupid to say that the world's ending because the bible says so.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 19, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Bullshit. Not everyone in the world is Christian so it's just stupid to say that the world's ending because the bible says so.



The bible doesn't say its gonna end Saturday, this is a failing old man trying to predict the end of the world a 2nd time and twisting the bible to his own agenda. No true christian believes this man, in fact, there is a verse completely contradicting everything this man is teaching about Saturday.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Stupid Priest who came up with this fail excuse for getting publicity, he's been playing too much Kingdom Hearts, when he reached the world "The End Of The World" in KH1 he jizzed in his pants and began to predict the actual date and came up with this.

Seriously Priesto, go kill some Paladins or Mages, rather than predicting lulz dates.

P.S. - Btw I did alot of research and came up with a conclusion, the world is ending on June 7th at Nintendos E3 Conference.


----------



## prowler (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Buleste (May 19, 2011)

Well this is just stupid. I've found another website that says it's Judgement Day on Saturday and that actual End of the World is not going to happen until 21st October 2011 and this website has real maths and everything so which bunch of whacko nutjobs are you supposed to believe?

Source


----------



## wasim (May 19, 2011)

no one can tell when the world will end
only GOD can

can't wait till december  22 2012


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 19, 2011)

How many times did the world end so far?
Countless times o.o
I guess we have moved on to next worlds, and yet again we are gonna be REBORN


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 19, 2011)

Pls dun talk bout' this... creeps me out...


----------



## obito (May 19, 2011)

actually, 2011 is apparently a lucky year, with alligning stars and shit, and dates that only happen once in a gazillion years, so live it up :L


----------



## nintendoom (May 19, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> First it was 2001, then 2012, and now this Saturday?! What is this?!


lol, you forgot the 2008 UFO invasion!


----------



## Buleste (May 19, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A UFO invasion in 17,997 years time? I think I might skip that one


----------



## nintendoom (May 19, 2011)

Buleste said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, gotta fix that.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

I got a distant call from an alien life source, they said they are planning to invade Planet Earth on Saturday, coincidence? I think not.

Source


----------



## chris888222 (May 19, 2011)

I might be blasted for this, but I always believe that god will be the one who decides when the world shall end. These bible stuff though I really don't believe it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 19, 2011)

I franlky couldn't be bothered to give a flying %*^&... I'll just scoot back over to Shinigami world, maybe get myself a few extra millenia of extra lifetime before I go...


PS

Scratch that, I'll get a few extra EONS, and wait for the next form of intelligent life to prosper elsewhere. Us shinigami have it made.


----------



## koimayeul (May 19, 2011)

haha does it?


----------



## Raika (May 19, 2011)

I can't wait for Saturday to come. Then when the world doesn't end, life for the moronic priest would become a living hell.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2011)

I blame Rebecca Black for the world ending.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 19, 2011)

I would have it end like this now (if it does)

than have december 2012 roll by and have The Twisted from The 3rd Birthday end humanity XD


----------



## AlanJohn (May 19, 2011)

Yay!
I'm so glad this shit of a world is going to end this weekend!


----------



## FireGrey (May 19, 2011)

Ok so they determine it is ending on saturday because there is a bible verse saying a day is a thousand.
And that the flood was at a certain date and it had something to do with 7 days?
Hmm sounds legit


----------



## ShadowLink92 (May 19, 2011)

The world is not going to end anytime soon. I guarantee it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 19, 2011)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> The world is not going to end anytime soon. I guarantee it.




Lemme guesss... The world can only end after you achieve total dominion over it, right?


----------



## koimayeul (May 19, 2011)

lets all get plastered tomorrow before world ends!!


----------



## Devin (May 19, 2011)

Wait.... The GBAtemp Tutorial contest ends tomorrow.....

I know it was too good to be true. ;O;


----------



## Zorua (May 19, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Wait.... The GBAtemp Tutorial contest ends tomorrow.....
> 
> I know it was too good to be true. ;O;



It ends on Sunday.

;O;


----------



## Devin (May 19, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+Judging time+Shipping Time for prizes....

;O;


----------



## Miss Panda (May 19, 2011)

I like Saturday, I think we should keep it. Fuck off world, I like my seven day week.


----------



## Magmorph (May 19, 2011)

It's always funny to see the reactions of these people after the end of the world passes.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> I like Saturday, I think we should keep it. Fuck off world, I like my seven day week.


Care if I join your Saturday? I want to keep it too


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 19, 2011)

The world is not ending on Saturday: Duke Nukem Forever is not out yet!


----------



## Marlonguppy (May 19, 2011)

If the world ends (which doesn't seem likely), can someone buy me a refrigerator magnet when I go to hell?

EDIT:
How do they work again?


----------



## Gullwing (May 19, 2011)

Crap! I won't be able to play OOT3D


----------



## doyama (May 19, 2011)

I mean if you want to get technical, only the rapture is happening this Saturday. Thus the world won't really 'end'. We can look at several theories as to the outcome

1) South Park Theory: Since only Mormons will be going to heaven, I suppose Utah will be very very empty come Saturday. Then again, it's the Mormons and it's Utah. It could take months before anyone notices they're gone. Since 99.9999% of the population will still be exist, really nothing will change. We'd have to find new people to run the Boy Scouts I guess, and some prime real estate will open up in Utah but that's about it.

2) Left Behind Series Theory: I suppose Kirk Cameron would be tickled pink to see his movie made into reality? 

3) Heaven's Gate Theory: It'll probably be aliens taking us up for food or probing us. If so, better pork up so that their tractor beams have a harder time lifting you.


----------



## Marlonguppy (May 19, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> I mean if you want to get technical, only the rapture is happening this Saturday. Thus the world won't really 'end'. We can look at several theories as to the outcome
> 
> 1) South Park Theory: Since only Mormons will be going to heaven, I suppose Utah will be very very empty come Saturday. Then again, it's the Mormons and it's Utah. It could take months before anyone notices they're gone. Since 99.9999% of the population will still be exist, really nothing will change. We'd have to find new people to run the Boy Scouts I guess, and some prime real estate will open up in Utah but that's about it.
> 
> ...


Mormons don't know how magnets work, see my other post above.
And since they don't know it, the Mormons can't use magnets!
So, if I go to hell I can use magnets!


----------



## Miss Panda (May 19, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem little kitty kid.


----------



## Narayan (May 19, 2011)

hmmp it would be nice if it would just be a disaster. not the world ending. though many people will die even it's a disaster, maybe i will die too. 

but i won't believe it until i see it.


----------



## hkz8000 (May 19, 2011)

Looks like i'll never get to play battlefield 3


----------



## pokefloote (May 19, 2011)

I think it's just going to be a disaster like a nuclear attack and fallout. 
Check out Baba Vanga's prophecies. Unlike this guy, she actually predicted stuff that came true. The future dates (hundreds of years into the future) seem way out of line, but whatever. 

http://www.theastralworld.com/prophecies/babavanga.php
The 2010 prediction could have came true, we don't know. Remember the North and South Korea incident in November? That could be linked in the end to be the cause of a world war like when America stepped in.

"2010: World War 3 begins in November 2010. Starting as a regular war, it will progress to a nuclear and chemical war. Vanga says the war will be finished by October 2014.

2011: As a result of the war, radioactive showers will destroy almost all life in the Northern Hemisphere. The remaining Europeans will face an even further threat from the Muslims who will use chemical weapons to finish them off.

2014: As another result of the chemicals and nuclear weapons during the war, most of the world population will have skin cancer and other skin diseases.

2016: Europe is nearly uninhabited.

2018: China will become the new superpower. The exploiters will become the exploited.

2023: The Earth's orbit will change.

2025: Europe is still very underpopulated.

2028: A new energy source will be found. Hunger is overcome. A manned space flight will leave for Venus.

2033: The world water levels will rise as the polar ice caps melt.

2043: Economy is good. The Muslims will run Europe.

2046: All bodily organs can be reproduced, becoming the easiest and most popular method of treatment.

2066: The U.S. uses a new climate-changing weapon on Muslim controlled Rome.

2076: Communism takes over.

2084: Nature is reborn.(??)[/p]

There's more, but click the link. Bunch of crazy crap. Hahaha.

"5079: End of the World. "
We have quite a lot of time left.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 19, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> I think it's just going to be a disaster like a nuclear attack and fallout.
> Check out Baba Vanga's prophecies. Unlike this guy, she actually predicted stuff that came true. The future dates (hundreds of years into the future) seem way out of line, but whatever.
> 
> http://www.theastralworld.com/prophecies/babavanga.php
> ...


She was pals with Todor Zhivkov, I wouldn't trust her as far as I could throw her.


----------



## pokefloote (May 19, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> She was pals with Todor Zhivkov, I wouldn't trust her as far as I could throw her.


And he was... a communist leader? Countries were communist. Big deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know anything about this guy, so, fill me in?


----------



## Thesolcity (May 19, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> http://www.theastralworld.com/prophecies/babavanga.php
> *The 2010 prediction could have came true*, we don't know. Remember the North and South Korea incident in November? That could be linked in the end to be the cause of a world war like when America stepped in.
> "*2010: World War 3 begins in November 2010*. Starting as a regular war, it will progress to a nuclear and chemical war. Vanga says the war will be finished by October 2014.
> 
> ...



I don't know why, but after I read those two I laughed.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2011)

Earth's age is circa 4,54 billion years. Oldest life forms on earth are circa 3,5 billion years old. If you expect this crazy rock and mud ball we call "Earth" to fall apart on saturday, you're wrong in the head. Plain and simple. Years in "hundreds", "thousands" or even "millions" have little relevance as far as Earth is concerned. Life will be perfectly fine as long as the Sun doesn't reach a size that'll scramble it.


----------



## doyama (May 19, 2011)

Her 'predictions' were as general and insipid as most other people.

http://english.pravda.ru/science/mysteries.../75360-Vanga-0/

Almost all her 'prophecies' are so general they can apply to basically anything happening in the world at any given time. At NO point did anyone ever say "On Sept 11 two jumbo jets will crash into the Twin Towers in New York City" (and don't use that fake Nostradamus quote either). Basically they took a general 'something horrible with happen' and shoe-horned in 9/11 'similarities'. You go from bretheren=>brothers=>twin towers??? Really that's the best you can do?

“Numerous catastrophes and disasters will shake the world. The mentality of the people will change. They will be divided by their faith…” (date unknown)

Wow.. .you predicted bad shit is going to happen in the world. Thanks for the update Sherlock.

“We are witnessing the events of paramount significance. Two big leaders shook hands. 

Really? Because this doesn't happen whenever 2 world leaders get together for ANYTHING. 

“Everything will melt away like ice yet the glory of Vladimir , the glory of Russia are the only things that will remain. Russia will not only survive, it will dominate the world. (1979) 

So during the height of the cold war you predict Russia is going to rule the world. Note how this wasn't the case for most of the 90s after the cold war. Also note how China is by far a much more powerful force than Russia is now, even with it's resurgence in due to oil and gas reserves. 'dominate' is a relative term it seems.

There's hardly anything 'specific' or remotely predictive about anything she said.


----------



## pokefloote (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, the later stuff seems complete bullshit. Not saying I follow her or whatever.

It says the start of the war happened then. It could have been a secret deal between leaders, or this attack. We won't know until it happens, and gets written down in history books. Much like this May 21st stuff, we don't know until it happens. 

I'm excited to see what that group of people say about this on sunday.


----------



## doyama (May 19, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Earth's age is circa 4,54 billion years. Oldest life forms on earth are circa 3,5 billion years old. If you expect this crazy rock and mud ball we call "Earth" to fall apart on saturday, you're wrong in the head. Plain and simple. Years in "hundreds", "thousands" or even "millions" have little relevance as far as Earth is concerned. Life will be perfectly fine as long as the Sun doesn't reach a size that'll scramble it.



As George Carlin used to say. "The planet is fine. The PEOPLE are fucked."


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go. A prophecy! XD


----------



## doyama (May 19, 2011)

I suppose Fallout jokes are apropos for this topic


----------



## Thesolcity (May 19, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> I suppose Fallout jokes are apropos for this topic



Fallout creepypasta. Isn't the queen supposed to die in 2014?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2011)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/50-reaons-w...finitely-ending

Sorry to break it to everyone.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/50-reaons-w...finitely-ending
> 
> Sorry to break it to everyone.


Lol so true... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I KNEW WHATEVER happens, JB will be one of the 50 reasons...


----------



## Jolan (May 19, 2011)

Oh damnit.
The World Ends With Me Turning Eighteen.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 19, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Todor Zhivkov
Vangelia Pandeva Dimitrova


----------



## Jolan (May 19, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so lucky I wasn't born during this guy's reign. But my grandparents were.


----------



## Ethevion (May 19, 2011)

I'm just gonna keep working, eating, and gaming until Saturday, then we die. If not, I go back to working, eating, and gaming.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2011)

...the world can't end on Saturday, simply because Eric Cartman says otherwise.

[youtube]inHWaFge07c[/youtube]

...we all die in 2012.


----------



## WolfSpider (May 19, 2011)

There hasn't been a mark of the beast yet and this guy that's supposed to rule over the whole world hasn't come yet.


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2011)

Y2k has something to say... oh wait he never showed up..


----------



## pokefloote (May 19, 2011)

WolfSpider said:
			
		

> There hasn't been a mark of the beast yet and this guy that's supposed to rule over the whole world hasn't come yet.


Some illuminati conspiracy site gave a description and it matched up to Obama. lololol


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 19, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> MaxNuker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's stupid.  The Bible clearly states that we won't know when the end is.

The Mayan thing is stupid though.  Just because one of their calendars (yes, there is more than one) ends in 2012 doesn't mean that the world will end.   Besides, if you believe the Bible (and I do) the fact that people expect it to happen in 2012 just means that it won't happen in 2012!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...my calendars always end in December...

wait, that means...

Mamma Mia! The end is nigh!


----------



## Selim873 (May 20, 2011)

By "All over the news" you mean only FOX right?

Seriously though, this is just complete bullshit.  Everybody makes it sound like that everyone will just drop dead at once.  If the world is REALLY going to end, they need to give us more detail on exactly what's going to happen with much more proof than just a fucking prediction.  Like the moon from Majora's Mask, we know it's there, and we know it'll destroy us all in 72 hours.


----------



## Super_Sandwich (May 20, 2011)

I guess we'll just have to wait and see till tomorrow


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2011)

Does anybody actually believe the world is ending?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2011)

My friend's girlfriend is rather religious and she just found out about this supposed "rapture". She talked to her pastor and he said it was a bunch of bullcrap.

It's a load of nothing. But if it is the true apocalypse with the whole angel-demon war, that'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2011)

OMG! Anyone remember when the world ended in the year 1994...wait didn't end, what about the year 2000? Still no end...I wonder how this will turn out


----------



## DrOctapu (May 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> My friend's girlfriend is rather religious and she just found out about this supposed "rapture". She talked to her pastor and he said it was a bunch of bullcrap.
> 
> It's a load of nothing. But if it is the true apocalypse with the whole angel-demon war, that'd be pretty awesome.


That'd be incredibly badass. A squad of badass demon-fighting angels would be terrific.


----------



## nando (May 20, 2011)

the Camping guy is a total douche and i can't believe we live in the same town. i should dress like an angel rent a horse and gallop on over to his house. 

but just in case i got clean undies ready... i wan to look good for jesus.


----------



## lukecop80 (May 20, 2011)

I imagine that God and the Devil will come down to earth and have an epic Street Fighter like battle


----------



## 1234turtles (May 20, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> I imagine that God and the Devil will come down to earth and have an epic Street Fighter like battle


i imagine it to be like a combination of dragonball z and bleach.


----------



## Tanas (May 20, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> I imagine that God and the Devil will come down to earth and have an epic Street Fighter like battle


Devil WINS! Double Perfect!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 20, 2011)

Those interested in conspiracy theories and stuff of that sort should check out this site,
http://conspiracyculture.com/

Anyways, the world isn't going to end nor is the rapture going to occur. Although, a fight between angels and demons would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 21, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 6 6 the number of the beast! \m/


----------



## Tanas (May 21, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


666 a representation of a fictional character


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> OMG! Anyone remember when the world ended in the year 1994...wait didn't end, what about the year 2000? Still no end...I wonder how this will turn out


LOL yeah i said the same thing. It ended and we moved on to next life without noticing!!! 

Its saturday here btw.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that apocalypse going for you, future boy?


----------



## jalaneme (May 21, 2011)

argh! there is a huge asteroid heading for my house right now! say your prayers! lolz


----------



## nando (May 21, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> argh! there is a huge asteroid heading for my house right now! say your prayers! lolz




asteroids should be called hemorrhoids and vice versa because they enter the hemisphere and hemorrhoids are in the ass. it would make more sense.


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the strangest thing I've ever heard that actually makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I have assteroids in my ass" lol


----------



## shortz1994 (May 21, 2011)

at least i can have my two hours of supernatural, beer, then party till sunday, or until it all ends on saturday.


----------



## Sop (May 21, 2011)

11:43 here and the world still hasn't ended, playing cave story DSi.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 21, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> 11:43 here and the world still hasn't ended, playing cave story DSi.



Harold Camping is probably in the Camen Islands right now enjoying the money he got out of his kookoo followers.


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And when it's 6 Pm everyone of his followers will be coming at him like flies.


----------



## nando (May 21, 2011)

i wonder if there will be any suicides thanks to this guy.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 21, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't see that i was still writing my post lol.


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i wonder if there will be any suicides thanks to this guy.


I wouldn't doubt it.

@Quietlyawesome94: I'm hoping that some of them may actually have some *sense* to do that.  I know most won't.


----------



## GameWinner (May 21, 2011)

I wonder if the guy is getting ready now


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 21, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that one Campingite said that if she was still on this earth on the 22nd... "I must have not been saved"... according to camping, you can't get saved after the 21'st... So when his followers are still here on the 22nd... They will believe that there is no reason to live. Why? Camping teaches that the world is going to end in October.


----------



## Slyakin (May 21, 2011)

I'd love to see something interesting for once, but it's just another day. Come on now.


----------



## Nujui (May 21, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't know that.

Well, I know what I'm doing tomorrow and October.

What I do everyday.


----------



## Slyakin (May 21, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great, so he's managed to bind his followers further into his plan by using LOGIC.

Great. Just great.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 21, 2011)

Just wanted to clarify this to everyone. Camping and followers are a cult. He says that his predictions are biblical, but the Bible says otherwise. The Bible says no one knows the day or the hour (Camping has narrowed it down to the minute) and the Bible also says that Jesus shall come "as a thief in the night". Camping is just another Cult leader hungry for attention and money. He should not viewed as a Bible believing Christian and should be ignored.

-Tyler


----------



## Magmorph (May 21, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i wonder if there will be any suicides thanks to this guy.


You might want to stay away from the Kool-Aid.


----------



## skystealer (May 21, 2011)

This stuff gives me the chortles I desire. It'll be funny when these guys look like idiots.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 21, 2011)

So it's saturday in a lot of places in the world at the moment, those places are still alive and kicking. It wasn't real either.

Also, 2012 for the mayans wouldn't have happen, it's another superstition. Beside, they miscalculated it, the mayan ending is in 2116 now.


----------



## thegame07 (May 21, 2011)

OMG! first person to pm me gets all my stuff.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 21, 2011)

I love how he made it this Saturday, not next Saturday. This guy works quick... Anyways, I'll be waiting!


Spoiler











But seriously, does anyone on this site believe this?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> So it's saturday in a lot of places in the world at the moment, those places are still alive and kicking. It wasn't real either.
> 
> Also, 2012 for the mayans wouldn't have happen, it's another superstition. Beside, they miscalculated it, the mayan ending is in 2116 now.



What, you didn't know? Jesus Christ moves on Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 21, 2011)

Someone saw an early screening of the supernatural season finale. 



Spoiler



Now Sam and Dean are gonna refuse to bow down to Castiel who became God and will destroy everything unless he is worshipped.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 21, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> So it's saturday in a lot of places in the world at the moment, those places are still alive and kicking. It wasn't real either.
> 
> Also, 2012 for the mayans wouldn't have happen, it's another superstition. Beside, they miscalculated it, the mayan ending is in 2116 now.




Just read up a little bit... It appears that he claims it will happen as soon as every single timezone has reached 6:00 P.M. Doesn't really make sense. (Like the rest of his teachings)


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 21, 2011)

If the world doesn't end, I will laugh at every religious windbag saying it was going to happen. If it does, then good, I get to stay here on earth till I die and can bone all the hot slutty chicks I want.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 21, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to clarify this to everyone. Camping and followers are a cult. He says that his predictions are biblical, but the Bible says otherwise. The Bible says no one knows the day or the hour (Camping has narrowed it down to the minute) and the Bible also says that Jesus shall come "as a thief in the night". Camping is just another Cult leader hungry for attention and money. He should not viewed as a Bible believing Christian and should be ignored.
> 
> -Tyler



But neither should any other Bible believer either, they should all be ignored.


----------



## m3rox (May 21, 2011)

Yes, we get it "DSGamer64", you're an atheist.  Point well taken.  We get it.  You don't believe in God.

You don't have to push it down our throats.

Fucking atheists.  Worse than Camping and his followers..


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2011)

K guys, clarification.

The event is supposed to begin 6:00PM PST. It will be a giant earthquake that starts in New Zealand and spreads all over the world. This is supposed to be the trigger for the rapture I guess.


----------



## m3rox (May 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> K guys, clarification.
> 
> The event is supposed to begin 6:00PM PST. It will be a giant earthquake that starts in New Zealand and spreads all over the world. This is supposed to be the trigger for the rapture I guess.



You didn't watch the news.  They said 6:00 for NZ, that was 11 minutes ago.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mah news said PST.


----------



## m3rox (May 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have the same news channels, you didn't pay close attention...


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't have the same local news. My local said PST. Unless the goings on of Western Oregon are that important in Washington.


----------



## m3rox (May 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, we kinda do have the same local news dude.  You're in Oregon, I'm in SW Wash.  We get all of your local news channels instead of any of Washington's news channels.  You didn't pay attention.  They clearly said that it was going to be 6:00 P.M. in New Zealand, then said that that would be 11:00 tonight.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2011)

Lol, well we know it won't happen, so it doesn't really matter.  If you aren't a Christian, you don't believe in the rapture to begin with.  If you are a Christian (like me), you believe the Bible, which says the rapture will happen when nobody expects it to (so not when Camper thinks it will).


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was watching NW32, so maybe they screwed up and said PST. I was actually paying close attention to that story (and something about adopted kid child abuse), and I know they said 6:00pm PST. Of course, the snippet wasn't all that long.


----------



## zeromac (May 21, 2011)

Soooooooo
Whens shit about to go down?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 21, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Soooooooo
> Whens shit about to go down?


Read my previous post.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 21, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to know what time it's supposed to happen. I see two people saying different time zones, so now I'm lost.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 21, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6:00 PM, it is past 6:00 PM in NZ, and surprise no earthquakes.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 21, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He actually said 8 PM. "It might sound like a Hollywood movie, but the California evangelist said his Bible interpretation leads him to Saturday's date and the exact time -- 8 p.m."
I guess he is going by California time, wonder what time it is in Cali.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2011)

It's a little after midnight in California.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 21, 2011)

So.. About 18 hours until the world ends. =>


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 21, 2011)

in my counrty its saturday
and we're still alive
FAKE as i expected
nobody can know when the world ends


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 21, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> in my counrty its saturday
> and we're still alive
> FAKE as i expected
> nobody can know when the world ends



The end wasn't predicted by Italian time. Please read at least two posts above yours next time.


----------



## Jugarina (May 21, 2011)

Ah, so guy's like this is what the scripture was talking about....false witness's.

I guess I'll pull out the old King James again, It works better then sleeping pills.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 21, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> in my counrty its saturday
> and we're still alive
> FAKE as i expected
> nobody can know when the world ends



I agree with you 100%. But he is going by California time, which it's 12:10 AM there. Once it hits 8:00 PM in California the world will know it's fake.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 21, 2011)

shit guys the world ended over here help


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2011)

Game over.

Press Start to Continue.


----------



## Buleste (May 21, 2011)

Apparently it's a rolling Rapture that will occur at 6PM local time so all those in the Oceania area will know about it first (All the Ned Flanders of the earth will be saved by God and the rest of us will have to put up with 5 months of torture (nothing but reality shows on TV) until the true end of the world in 5 months time).

Apparently there are some Rapture After-parties planned in the US Source


----------



## MelissaUS (May 21, 2011)

Judgement day is here!!!!!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 21, 2011)

10:11 PM here.

Well, this is awkward. :/

Bahaha, who didn't see this from a kilometer away!?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2011)

Buleste said:
			
		

> Apparently it's a rolling Rapture that will occur at 6PM local time so all those in the Oceania area will know about it first (All the Ned Flanders of the earth will be saved by God and the rest of us will have to put up with 5 months of torture (nothing but reality shows on TV) until the true end of the world in 5 months time).
> 
> Apparently there are some Rapture After-parties planned in the US Source



I thought it was a universal 6pm time like 6pm New Zealand time or something. God seems to have gotten pretty used to the timezones otherwise.

Well, I'm going to a party at 6pm so I think the best thing to say is "COME AT ME BRO."


----------



## boktor666 (May 21, 2011)

Clearly fake fake fake... Saturday is here, and now I'm waiting for it. Come Apocalyps, take me! (lol)]

But there is proof that this is actually fake... 

This bro is a Christian Priest right? He knows of the Bible.. Well, inspired by these happenings, I (as a atheist) went on a research in the library, and even borrowed a bible from my friend's dad (who has a book collection larger than a library, containing 1200 year old books). As reading through the bible, and looking on internet, there is a mentioning of the "day of judgement". 

However! Quoting (not really, but like a summary from) from Matheus 24:

"The time of this apocalyptic event is not known to any of the Lord's followers. Not to our Lord Christ, but neither to the angel servants. Only He (god) knows of this event, and when it's going to happen."

So if nobody, not even angels and Jezus Christ have known the date, then how can this Harold guy know the date. Its clearly against the rules and scriptures of his own religion..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2011)

Just because the world did not end does not mean the post-apocalyptic orgy is cancelled.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 21, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Clearly fake fake fake... Saturday is here, and now I'm waiting for it. Come Apocalyps, take me! (lol)]
> 
> But there is proof that this is actually fake...
> 
> ...



He is well known for his Radio program... He has made numerous failed predictions in years past and is ignored in most Biblical circles who don't try and twist the Bible. Due to all of his twisted beliefs he should be viewed as a cult leader rather than a true Bible believing Christian. I believe you were quoting Matthew 24:36, which I have quoted several times in this thread.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 21, 2011)

Fake Fake Fake. Knew it from the day I saw it, it's already Saturday and nothing has happened.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Just because the world did not end does not mean the post-apocalyptic orgy is cancelled.


I claim Vulpes and several other guys for myself!


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> shit guys the world ended over here help


don't worry i will sav


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I claim Vulpes and several other guys for myself!



Don't make me tear your eyes out.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fine, but I still get those other guys to myself


----------



## Raika (May 21, 2011)

This is silly, why do people want the world to end so bad? I swear, _if_ the world really ends, 99% of the people who wanted it to end would crap their pants and _run for their *lives*_ before they get pwned. The remaining 1% would simply stare at the phenomenon and think "what the fu-" and die before they realize what's going on.



			
				prowler_ said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u savn ur mom


----------



## tijntje_7 (May 21, 2011)

Hrm.. 50 minutes left


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Hrm.. 50 minutes left


6PM pacific, not 6PM local time.

So ~ 9h 50m left IIRC.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 21, 2011)

TWEWY 3 is getting released on 12/23/2012.


----------



## tijntje_7 (May 21, 2011)

Oh.. Boring, I have to wait a lot longer now :/
I want to laugh at whoever told this to everybody already!


----------



## Miss Panda (May 21, 2011)

I can see the zombies coming over the hill.


----------



## tijntje_7 (May 21, 2011)

Does anybody have some kind of countdown timer? I want to know when I will die today x/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2011)

You mean something like a Deathklok?


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2011)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Does anybody have some kind of countdown timer? I want to know when I will die today x/


http://timeanddate.com/counters/customcoun...c=00&p0=137


----------



## Wizerzak (May 21, 2011)

Rydian made one, can't find it though...

And I thought it was 6PM local time according to Wikipedia



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Camping's predictions
> 
> The rapture would occur on May 21, 2011.[14]
> *Earthquakes would happen across the world, all at 6pm local time.[5]*
> The end of the world would take place five months later on October 21, 2011.[3]


----------



## nando (May 21, 2011)

so is it happening?

because i'm shooting anything that approaches my door without warning.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 21, 2011)

nothing happened... 
just heard an ice cream van but apart from that nothing interesting.


----------



## Nick Nack (May 21, 2011)

I think nothings gonna happen.I dont belive that the world is going to be destroyed.but i want to belive that my school is going to be destroyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .we are taking exams.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 22, 2011)

Nick Nack said:
			
		

> I think nothings gonna happen.I dont belive that the world is going to be destroyed.but i want to belive that my school is going to be destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How dare those fiends make you LEARN? Surely thousands of dollars in property damage is a fitting punishment.

also, no earthquakes. as expected. Ha ha. life goes on.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 22, 2011)

Well, he was 100% wrong. Anyone got any info on the guy who made this up? I heard he is hiding from questions.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 22, 2011)

So...
Has the world ended yet??


----------



## Wizerzak (May 22, 2011)

ChaosZero816 said:
			
		

> So...
> Has the world ended yet??



Yep. ages ago, we're all living in the Matrix now, it's just one big illusion really.


----------



## Mazor (May 22, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Rydian made one, can't find it though...


It was made for signatures and was removed after new signature regulations prohibiting its use were added.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2011)

Did I miss the end of the world again? Damn >.< I missed it in 1994, 2000, and now 2011. I just have no luck


----------



## Ikki (May 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Did I miss the end of the world again? Damn >.< I missed it in 1994, 2000, and now 2011. I just have no luck


I think they were referring to my birth with the 1994 one.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 22, 2011)

The rapture has happened. No one qualifies to enter the kingdom of heaven. Thanks for playing. Have a nice day.


----------



## Marlonguppy (May 22, 2011)

My magnets are gone!
..
My world ends now...!


Oh, found them.
But the world didn't end. Fail.


----------



## Ikki (May 22, 2011)




----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2011)

I wonder how that guy feel now?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I wonder how that guy feel now?


His head is in his ass atm.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> ChaosZero816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on his track record, I'd say he is planning the next date when the rapture will occur.


----------



## Searinox (May 24, 2011)

I have created an end of the world simulator coded in C++.

int main(void)
{return 0;}

We should now be better prepared.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

YOU FORGOT TO COMPILE IT! DAMNIT, WE'RE DOOMED.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 24, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said something about the one a few days ago being a spiritual rapture opposed to a physical one. He said the world is definitely going to end on Oct 21st.


----------

